# CO2 Diffuser



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Im planning on getting a different diffuser for my DIY setup. Right now im just using airstone but id like to try something better. I could get the hagen ladder diffuser/bubble counter in my pet store or order one of those glass diffusers. If and how much better are glass diffusers? and if they are alot better where could i order one online for my 29 gal (note i live in canada). Thanks.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I haven't used the Hagen Ladders, but I am pleased with the diffusion of micro bubbles coming from my glass diffuser. I personally think the glass diffusers have a higher asthetic value than the ladders.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks well they look better, take up less room so thats a good thing. All i need to know really is where to order one..I live in canada and dont know where i could order one online from..could anyone tell me a good place?


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

I heard that the bell glass diffusers dont work well with DIY CO2 setup similar to John's http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...4453-diy-co2-guide-with-pictures-recipes.html
that he had used for his. Not sure if its true or not a bit confused now..can anyone help me out?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

My diy projects have always succeded when using glass diffusers. As a matter of fact, I bought that small diffuser from John and it served me well (in both pressurized and diy) until it unfortunately broke during routine maintenace (I dropped it ). the only thing is that it takes slightly longer for pressure to build up before you see bubbles coming from glass diffusers.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Ok thanks so other than the glass bell diffuser taking a little longer for pressure to build up before u start seeing bubbles in your DIY CO2 system it works well and does the job like it should? Im only worried because someone said it doesnt work because it doesnt build up enough pressure..


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Ok guys this is the exact CO2 glass diffuser im going to buy for my DIY two 2L CO2 system for my 29 gal, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/7/3/3/2/diffuser003_original.jpg


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The boyu sometimes worked, and sometimes didn't work with my DIY CO2 bottles. On pressurized it works well, but I had a problem with large bubbles escaping from one side on mine. On another one I had, it was producing good microbubbles. Sometimes, the tubing would fall off the end of the boyu since there was no "bump" to hold on to the tubing (the stem is smooth). So those are some of the things to be aware of there.

Dewnazz sorry to hear about the broken glass diffuser, you and Mike can get those mini mighty's from aquabotanic, or look on aquabid for aquaticmagic versions. Aquaticmagic has a variety of sizes. Those never failed me with DIY CO2, and work great with pressurized as well. 

-John N.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey john, thanks for the heads up I dont know if i should risk buying the BOYO 3-coil if theres goin to be problems like you said and end up wasting 20$. I talked to AquaticMagic and he recommended the Rhinox1000 for my DIY setup 9.99+5$ shipping.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?planta&1155252036


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like that will probably do the trick it's similar to the "Mighty" from aquabotanic in terms of size.. I have a "flower" one from aquaticmagic that is on a 28 gallon, and it's doing the job well.  I would pick up two diffusers, just in case you break one on accident or have a quality issue with one of diffuser.

-John N.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Okay well im just a little confused ive been talking to him but i have never ordered something outside of Canada  You said that you have one of his 'flower' one from him for your 28 gallon..just wondering since you had to order outside of US how long did it take till you got the order? it says 7-12 days for canada US Mexico..


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I got my order within 10-14 days. No Problems. Packed well so they won't break, and enclosed in a padded envelop.

-John N.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Ok thanks alot John  i dont mind having to wait a week or so not in a rush! haha all i hope is that the rhinox1000 will work with my DIY co2 system  looks to me like a good glass diffuser. Do the coils in the BOYU one make it harder for air bubbles to come out? or something? still not sure which one works better with DIY co2..


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Boyu's coils are supposedly designed to get the bubble to have more contact with water and get smaller with each rotation. Similar to Newguy's video of his ladder in Post #10. I imagine that this creates more pressure then say just letting the gas bubble out of one single hole like the Rhinox1000.

-John N.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Okay thanyou so much! always great with helping me  ive learned alot from you over the past haha. Im going to order it today and wait impatiently (lol i know i said im not in a rush hahah!) and hopefully all will go well. It definately will work better than my airstone that i have now i imagine  big bubbles, reach surface, a big waste of co2 id say haha. Thanks again


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

No Problem Mike, remember to get two! Just in case you break one. 

-John N.


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

I personally like the BOYU one for pressurized, and the Mighty Mini type for DIY, I had a hard time getting enough pressure in the BOYU with DIY CO2.

Could be just me though, who knows? This is frequently the result of me & DIY projects. :frusty:


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Yeah makes sence because the BOYU one has coils and it needs more pressure for the co2 to run up the coils so the Rhinox1000 that im going to order from AquaticMagic should work well for DIY.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Alright well i got my 3-coil BOYU glass diffuser today! set it up on my DIY co2 2, 2L bottle for my 29 gal tank  it took about 2 hours and than i started to see a very fine mist of bubbles coming out of the diffuser works like a charm . Only thing is that the diffuser didnt come with a suction cup..i hope i can find one that that fits at my LFS. Anyways just thought id let you all know that the 3-coil diffuser works with diy co2 because i had my doubts that there wouldnt be enough pressure. I got 1 question do u just let it the fine mist of bubbles go to the top because the bubbles still reach the surface of the water but im guessing that lots is still getting dissolved before it does. I might add on a mini aquaclear HOB filter and put the diffuser underneath it so even more gets dissolved but than ill have to cover the inlet of the pump..and problems will start..bleh. If i put on a powerhead/sponge filter and put the diffuser underneath the part of the powerhead were the water gets pushed out will this work?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Glad to hear the Boyu works with DIY setups. The bubbles are dissolving pretty well before they reach the surface, but it's never a bad idea to try to get them all to dissolve 100%. 

To do this, you can stick it under the flow of an HOB but the better idea is actually using the powerhead. Put the Boyu under the powerhead. The bubbles will be sucked into the intake, and will be further chopped up and dispensed all over the tank.

-John N.


----------

